# Quinn direct - proof of no claims.



## Grizzly (19 Jun 2006)

My son's insurance with Quinn Direct was c €3k last year. On renewal this year it came in at c €1800. However when he looked for a quote on line with Quinn Direct he was able to pick up the same insurance for €600 cheaper!  
He was asked for proof of his no claims. He contacted Quinn and told them that his insurance was with them the previous year and could they check with themselves to prove this. They refused. Now they are sending him threathening letters that unless he sends proof of his no claims insurance they are going to penalise him.  Is it not possible that this company can check it's own records without resorting to this type of behaviour. He now has to get his proof of no claims from Quinn and then post it back to where it came from. Seems ridiculuous to me.


----------



## RS2K (19 Jun 2006)

Proof of his ncb comes with the renewal papers. He should already have it.


----------



## Grizzly (19 Jun 2006)

He actually got his renewal notice about two days before his insurance was due, proof of no claims bonus not included. I understood that a person should receive their renewal notice 21 days or so before the renewal date?


----------



## RS2K (20 Jun 2006)

Ring the insurer and ask why it wasn't included, and why it was so late.


----------



## baz05 (20 Jun 2006)

This seems to be getting common with Quinn, when my insurance was up last month I never received a renewal from them despite ringing them 4 times and being told that it was in the post.

Insurers are required by law to issue your renewal and copy of No Claims bonus 15 working days before expiry, check out the Irish Financial Regulator site for more info. When I pointed this out to Quinn they tried to fob me off saying they had but the post has lost it. Every time I rang them up they said it didn't matter that I didn't get the renewal and that I could pay the renewal over the phone. This wasn't the point as I wanted to shop around. Then they wouldn't give me my NCB until after the policy had expired so in the end I had to go into the office and kick up a stink to get it as new insurer wanted it before cover would start.

I had every phone call and correspondence (or lack of if) well documented and sent a formal complaint to them last week so i'll see if they make any response. They lost my custom anyhow but that probaly wouldn't bother them.


----------



## soy (20 Jun 2006)

bit ironic given that one of the main claims in their current radio ads is that they provide better 'service' than the competition


----------



## kerr (21 Jun 2006)

My boyfriend was in the same situation - Quinn wanted proof of no claims bonus, when the policy was with themselves. He'll never go back to them after that!


----------

